# I found him! (Stray story pt2)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You are completely beyond awesome!!!!!!

Thank you<:

He's such a pretty little guy - and so lucky.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy that you found him! I was really sad when you said you went back and he wasn't there. You should try to get him to use puppy training pads so he doesn't go on the floor, but if he does tell your husband with some cleaner and a scrub brush it will clean right up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Bless you for taking in this little puerto Rican street dog. He looks content. I think his name should be littlest hobo - he'd even have a theme song!

I'm sure he'll be good to go in no time. 

How are you dealing with the ringworm? Are you doing lyme dips? One of our shelters has been closed for 6 weeks due to Ringworm, 23 dogs and cats infected and almost all the staff. I brought it home a while back and gave it to the cat.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

truely touching story! 
thank you so much for taking this little guy in!  

Keep us posted


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Brought tears to my eyes! Oh, the pictures of him and reading your story, my heart just swelled with happiness. This dog is so so lucky to have you in his life now. It sounds like he was probably pretty miserable with all of those bugs, I betcha he feels SO much better now.

Is it possible for you to maybe put down some sort of absorbent material on the floor so your hubby doesn't get so bothered about the dog going potty indoors?

I still think this dog is part golden retriever. He's got the feathering and it seems like he's got the temperament too! Flora sticks her butt up in the air when I scratch the middle of her back, it's so cute.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

OH OH I'm so sorry I meant to type ROUNDWORM not ringworm!! Oops. My bad!!

I'll be taking him back in two weeks to check on everything else, and possibly get vaccinations if his immune system is up to par. 

Thank you everyone for your kind and encouraging words =)) 

Any tips or suggestions are welcome!! I'm still fairly new to most of this.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for not giving up and for rescuing this poor guy. He will reward you with so much love! What are you going to name him?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"Scritch" seems like a good name for him 

He's cute... maybe he has some Golden in him


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, hubby says I am not allowed to name him. 

If this pup has any chance of staying in this home he's got to work his charm on Vinnie (the hubs), not me! Either way, he will have a happy ending now <3


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very kind of you to rescue such a cute little boy!! I hope he works his charm on your husband so he can stay in your home forever.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I think it's terrific that you were able to find him and that he is okay with it (not dh) I remember Vic (Buddy's mom) did the same thing, got the stray to the vet, shots, shampoo, grooming etc. and the dog took off back to the street after a day or two.... so wait awhile until you let him outside and watch him on a leash. The call of the wild can be strong.

Great news!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

He's a doll, so glad you followed your heart.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you soooo much for rescuing him. Can you get a piece of roll end vinyl flooring and cut it to the shape of the room to help protect your tile? Did you scan him for a microchip?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This might be a lot of work, but I would probably get one of those cheap swimming pools or something big enough for a doggy litter box. Fill it with something you can later on spread outside in your backyard to help transition the dog back into going potty outside when the time comes. Cedar shavings, for example.

As far as guessing what he is...

I see a lot of shepherd in him. That fabulous muzzle! Obviously because of the small size you are also factoring in a smaller breed like a terrier or spaniel... 

I do think he's an adult because he has feathering. 

But I think he looks young with those gangly legs. So your vet was probably right about a year old. 










From this view I could even see some golden retriever in him. 










The big eyes here make me think a little of greyhounds


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so happy that you were able to find him. He is so cute and I bet his will warm your husbands heart in no time.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

YOU are a good ((((((person)))))!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scritch*

I just love the name Scritch!!
I think you are MARVELOUS and SO GLAD YOU DIDN'T GIVE UP!

He is absolutely adorable and I do think he could have some Golden and Shepherd in him. I agree with whoever said put something inexpensive over the tiled floor so that it doesn't get in the grout. I will be praying your Hubby will open his heart.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I say name him.  He's a cutie!! Way to go on rescuing him and working toward getting him healthy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just wanted to chime in with the kudos to you! What a wonderful thing to do. Changing this little guys life for the better, whether it be with you or another loving home.....The best things in life are rescued!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How was the little Sato overnight?


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I think he did okay. I have him some antihistamine this morning to help with the itchies. He was beside himself to see me this morning, so adorable <3. He had a BIG pee but no poop, which makes me think he isn't pleased about having to go inside. 

His neck/tail feathering and color reminds me so much of a Golden. His nose makes me think Shepherd. His ears and eyes and size make me think spaniel, maybe Tibetan or something small. Who knows, either way he is GORGEOUS and I can't wait to see how he looks once he fills in! 

So, aside from convincing the hubby to LIKE him, I've got to remember that he is allregic to the saliva of my Moms (pitts) and Dads (husky/malamutes) dogs. There is a very real chance that this dog could bother him. We shall see. 

I've gathered from his behavior so far that he has a somewhat submissive personality. His tail is always down when he sees me or when I pet him (not tucked under, just down). He also almost -never- makes eye contact. He is not skittish or afraid of anything though. I guess 'cause he went to the school of hard knocks 

Here are a couple more pics. Sorry about the quality they are all cell pics. Also, his ears are wet from the spray. Normally they are very feathery. 

Shepherd nose









Golden color/fur









Looking spaniel-ish in the head/eyes in this one









Ahhhhh bliss <3


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh he's just so cute! I agree with your breed assessment - I can see shepherd, retriever AND spaniel in different parts of him. His temperament sounds lovely, which convinces me he's part retriever. 

You are doing such a wonderful thing for him, giving him a home and treating him for his wounds, I can't thank you enough for taking him in. Even if in the end he doesn't woo your husband, at least he is safe now. He's a lucky boy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a lucky boy! His teeth look so pearly white!

I'm sure he is still pretty nervous around people. In time, his tail will probably perk up


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

He does have white teeth but I can see plaque. And OH MAN his breath is steeeeenky. My Yorkie pup is on a raw diet and his breath has NO odor. I forgot what kibble breath smells like yech hahaha


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

This post made me so happy to read today, thank you for saving this baby!!!! I hope hou get to keep him he's really beautiful!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahah yeah, my one dog has steeeeeenky breath sometimes, too. It's gross.

Give it a week or so and I think Scritch will feel right at home.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Megora said:


> This might be a lot of work, but I would probably get one of those cheap swimming pools or something big enough for a doggy litter box. Fill it with something you can later on spread outside in your backyard to help transition the dog back into going potty outside when the time comes. Cedar shavings, for example.


Doing a doggie litter box is a really good idea.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So happy you got him and he is ok with it!

A couple things. Lay down some painter's plastic over your tile and then whatever else you are putting down, the plastic will keep any urine from going into the tile grout.

Maybe bring a little hay into the room...that plastic kids pool sounds like a really good idea and the hay would be like grass with him, he may go poop.

If you really want to know what he is there are now dna kits for around $65. Not sure if they have them where you are or if you could mail order it...they just use saliva so it is pretty non-invasive.

Whatever happens with him, you got him off the street, healthy (and neutered at some point, right?) and if you have to adopt him out because of your husband then so be it, he is still on his way to a much better life. Maybe one of the rescues could help you with that when the time comes!

Please keep up the updates! K


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You are his angel. What a cutie he is!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

He is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I too think he is adorable. Thank you for making his life better even if you cannot keep him (hoping you can). Yes, the starfish story fits here. You are his rescue angel. 
Love the kiddie pool idea and using hay or straw might be just the ticket. Of course living on the beach like he was maybe he prefers sand like a cat. 
I think he is a mix of shepherd and some sort of spaniel. My Mollie is an Anatolian shepherd and I subscribe to a FB page called "Puppy rescue mission"
They bring dogs from Afghanistan (feral dogs the soldiers have adopted) to the US. In looking at the pictures I was amazed how many resembled my dog. Then I realized Afghanistan and Turkey are very similar and Anatolia is a region in Turkey, that is why sometimes Anatolians are referred to as Turkish shepherds. 
Anyway he is a beauty.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words and tips, folks =) 

I've covered the floor in plastic and made him a bed area and a 'potty' area. He is just too cute. Very happy to see me and VERY mellow. I wonder if this is because he is still just very skinny and sick. 

We didn't take blood yesterday because with how underweight he is and how many bugs were on him there was a concern he might be anemic right now. Plus with all the other meds and treatments we want to take it slow with him. I am worried he might have an underlying problem, I have no evidence to prove this it's just paranoia. 

Anyway, another pic. He is such a good model =)


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

so cute!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is so cute and very lucky.


----------



## GTJester (Jun 5, 2011)

Such a heart-swelling story.
That's a lucky dog you've got there, I'm glad you found him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

He is so adorable and I am sure he would THANK YOU if he could.
How nice to have a safe and warm place to sleep and food and love!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Now THIS story is what I call a real rescue!!! Bless your heart for sticking with this little guy.

As far as hubby is concerned and naming him goes? Well I always like to poke the hornet's nest so why not call him Rescue #1!! Just kidding, don't want to scare hubby off when he might be won over the way you were.

Love the vet's assesment: Puerto Rican Terrior. I think you could sneak in the name 'Buddy'. Like: Good morning, Buddy, how are you doing? Hey, Buddy, want to go for a walk? Pretty soon his name will be Buddy.

Bless you again for saving Buddy from what must have been a wretched life with tortuous itching and scabbling for food. I wonder what he's thinking. :smooch:


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I always wonder what he is thinking, too! Or, what he would be doing right now if he weren't in my house. Where did he sleep? What would he be eating? 

I also thought about the buddy thing! Or just calling him 'Sato' since thats what we refer to him as "the Sato". 

He FINALLY pooped, after 36 hours. It was gross! Half normal - half diarrhea, all over the room. Good thing I put plastic down! Let's hope his tummy gets better soon. I may try pumpkin to see if that helps.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

His tummy might be upset simply because he's a little nervous or excited. Hopefully it will clear up over a few days.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is very cute-I see a lot of potential there, when he is all nice and healthy and filled out


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

As I look at the various photos you've posted of "littlest hobo scritch boy"  tears of happiness fill my eyes. I can tell from your words that you are quite taken with this sweet little guy. Best of luck in all his treatments....and even more so with winning your hubby over!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How's Sato/Buddy today? I think he should be named Oliver after Oliver Twist!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome of you! Do they have puppy pads where you live? That may be a very good thing to have for when he has to go - you don't want him thinking that the tile the bathroom.  He is super cute - congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking*

Checking in on the sweet little boy and you!!


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! He is doing well. I've switched him to RAW and his energy levels have doubled! I gave him a bath with dawn and some oatmeal conditioner to help get rid of more dead bugs and to get the flea dip stink off him! His raw ear is looking MUUUUUCH better and he is not nearly so itchy. 

He is starting to get bored sitting around in the room all day long. I feel really bad with him, because while I do spend time with him several times a day, he is getting lonely. He might have had a rough/sick life on the streets but he was always around other dogs so I just feel really bad keeping him cooped up. Not to mention, he is good about going on the papers but it still makes the room a bit stinky. The vet said come back in two weeks but honestly if he is showing continued improvement I am going to call and ask if we can come back sooner for blood tests. 

We had dinner with some friends last night and I showed him off. Another gal in the group also has a Sato and she said he is the most loyal loving dog she's ever had!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing so well, hows the hubby coming along


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Stick with it, just keep telling yourself "It's only temporary." There are things I have to do (or rather, NOT do) with Flora that I would rather avoid but my situation forces me to. Fortunately, it's only temporary, and I remind myself that every day. His boredom is temporary, the stinky room is temporary - once you can get him outside on leash walks I betcha everyone will be a lot happier!

It's nice to read that other people take in these sato dogs - gives me hope for all of those poor guys roaming the streets. Thanks again for taking this guy in!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Well in time, he will have the good life. But he is just darling.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is just so incredibly adorable!! Thank you for rescuing this sweet boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Akcrimson*

AKCrimson

Thank you for loving him!! Did the vet test him for Heartworm? You said he was skinny. Did the vet say you can put him on a leash and he can go on walks?


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

The vet said he has to stay in that room for a week. It will be a week Wednesday. The concern is that he hasn't had blood tests yet. I don't want to risk anything transferring to Oliver. He seems perfectly happy and healthy so its really hard to just leave him in that room with no interaction all day. 

I'm gonna call the vet and talk to him Tuesday. See what he thinks. In the mean time, what do you guys think? I've never dealt with the whole quarantine thing before. I don't want to make unnecessary risks but I hate putting him in isolation


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

If the vet says you should keep him in quarantine, I would keep him in quarantine until you get the vet's okay. It's only a few more days I am sure he will be fine. I can't wait until you can get him outside for a walk! That will be really fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AKCrimson*

AKCRIMSON

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

How is Buddy?
Is he out of quarantine?


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

He is doing well! I will post more details and pics soon . Busy at home latley


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear he's still being a good boy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see new pictures of "Scritch"!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh good, I was afraid you were going to go away and leave us all hanging! Please update when you can, it is a wonderful hearing good news for a change!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AKCrimson*

AKCRIMSON

Good to hear from you-can't wait to hear more and see pics!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol I've been waiting for an update, can't wait to hear more and see more pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Here is an update
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...justing-life-off-streets-stray-story-pt3.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cutie Pie*

How is Mr. Cutie Pie doing?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Angelina said:


> So happy you got him and he is ok with it!
> 
> A couple things. Lay down some painter's plastic over your tile and then whatever else you are putting down, the plastic will keep any urine from going into the tile grout.
> 
> ...


This was a great act of kindness to read about. I liked the idea of a separate potty area, just because he will get the idea there is going to be somewhere specific he will need to go. I see from recent posts here that that is all working out!

He is a beautiful boy, adorable ears, and looks like he has been through an awful lot  I also think the little bit of hesitation you see in him is just him still being in heal and recovery mode. So many changes, he will learn to trust humans by your sincere care. All in time.

Hes grateful for shelter for human touch and for love..........


----------

